# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  رحلة في اعماق المرأة ..}

## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


نـــــــــداء
...........


على جميع الركاب المسافرين على الرحلة رقم...! 


والتي ستكون بمشيئة الله إلى آفاق امرأة 
..التوجه إلى البوابة رقم...!


والإستعداد للركوب على متن ال .....
مع تمنياتنا للجميع برحلة ممتعة..




تزاحم الناس وتدافعوا يحملون في قلوبهم حقائب الفضول ..لمعرفة واكتشاف 


هذا العالم القديم الجديد..


بدأ الركاب في الصعود وأخذ الجميع أماكنهم ..


وساد الهدوء ولم يبقى سوى صوت محركات


ضخمة تريد أن ترفع هيكل الطائرة ليحلق في الجو عاليا..


وبعد مضي وقت ليس بالقصير ..


حطت الطائرة ثقلها على أرض آفاق امرأة ..


وبدا الجميع في لهفة وتشوق مما أنساهم عناء السفر وثقل الأمتعه..


وكانت المفاجئة..؟


عالم من أروع ما يتصوره العقول ..كيف لا ؟؟..


وقد قال المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم


"الدنيا متاع وخير متاعها المرأة الصالحة "


آفاق تذهب بلب العاقل الكيس ..


كما أخبر نبينا عليه الصلاة والسلام..


آفاق لا يحدها حد......


ولا يستطيع فهم أبعادها أحد......




طبيعتها خلابة.....


جبال من الحنان 


وأنهار من الحب 


غراسها الود


مناخها الدفء


سماؤها صافيه


تمطر وابل من العطف 


أرضها قد فرشت رداءا يانعا لا ييبس أبدا من البذل والتضحية


تسقيه ماء عينها 


وترعاه بوفاء قلبها





نسيمها همسات


عتابها نظرات 


الامها دمعات 





آفاق لا تنتهي مهما أشتد الزمان... 


وتواكبت الأحزان ..


وإن طوى صفحاتها الرجل بظلمه 


وتسلطه فإنها تبقى ندية


..بعطرها شذيه ..


آفاق واسعة متباعدة الأطراف ..


تعطي بلا حدود.. بلا قيود ..


تهابها الهموم والأكدار ..وتحتار من صبرها الأقدار..


أفاق تضحي وتؤثر ..........وفي كل اتجاه عبير الحب تنثر.


لطيفة لينه هينه رقيقة شفيقة ...... 


ولا يحيط بمعالمها منظارالحقيقة..




فأين زوارها الذين يرتادون أرضها بصدق وإخلاص ..


لقد حكموا عليه ظلما بالقصاص..


أحالوا غيرتها التي إن ظهرت إنما بدافع حب قد طغى في الأعماق وبغى..


إلى تسلط وأنانية 


وبدلوا معنى شوقها فقالوا نارا تحرق بلا رفق ولا إنسانية ..


شوهوا ملامح الحب فيها وقتلوه بكل وحشيه..





أكرر نداء ............


إلى القاسي على أم قد عانت منك ما عانت..


إلى المتسلط على زوجة قد قدمت لك وضحت..


إلى المتعجرف على أخت قد أضناها منك ما أضناها..


فأرض آفاق امرأة تدعوكم بتذاكر مفتوحة مدى العمر..


تحيتي
ممارااااااق لي.. :hopemy:

----------

دمعة على السطور (11-06-2010)

----------


## شاطىء الجراح

جميل الموضوع

تعجبني المرأة حين تكون  رقيقة لكن رغم ذلك لديها روح قوية صلبة لا تنحني .. بقوة الرجل و أكثر .!


موفقين لكل خير.

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...

امرأة اسمها زينب..

هذا ماتراود بذهني في حين قراءتي..
إن اقتدت المرأة بأخلاق زينب ، ستكون حقاً في أفق الآفاق..

.......

كالنسيم كان حرفك ..
مر سريعاً وغشاني بالسرور..
فـ للرب شكري...
 كوني امرأة ..


فرح..
مُثخنٌ بالدفئ..محتواك..
شكراً لاتكفي ولاتفي..
ودعاءً خالصاً يحمل قوت ثنائي...

موفقة حبيبة
دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## رنيم الحب

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد..~*
*المرأة كآنت .. سيدة نســــآآء العآلمين من الأولين والآخرين ..* 
*هي .. الزهـــــــــــــــــــــرآء.. عليها السلآم* 
*وهل توجد أمرأة على وجة الكون كفآطمة..!!*

*فلو كآن كل النسآآء فآطميآت وزينبيآت عفيفــــــآآف لكآنت المرأة أروع مآخلق الله* 


*أفتخر بأنني أمرأة ..!!*

*غـــــــآآليتي ..* 
***فروحـــــــــــــــة*** 
*أستحوذتني جمــــــآآل العبآرآت وروعة المعآآني* 
*فكل الشكر لتقديمكِ الرآآئع* 
*وجعلنـآ الله وإيآآكِ ممن يسيرون في الركآآب الفآطمي والزينبي*
*ووفقك الله لكل خير وصلآح بالدنيـآآ والآخرة* 
*تحيآآتي القلبية..*
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سلام الله على فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام
ابدعتم فروحه الغالية

----------

